# OUCH!!



## motivator

Since this new forum seems to be easier to post pictures I am going to show everyone what happens when you get careless while fishing.Always make sure the rod is placed in the rod holder with adequate slack in the line BEFORE handling hooks and fish.We were 80 miles offshore and catching fish when this happened.Small fish was tailwrapped and I was holding gaff with fish in one hand and diamond jig with treble hooks (treble hooks not wanted on boat anymore) in the other.Angler "flipped the bail" and stuck rod in rod holder.After agonising with small cutters we got my hand open and made for the long ride home.Dr.had to get on table to obtain enough leverage to push hooks all the way thru.Ruined a good fishing trip.This is what was left after cutting hooks off.


----------



## Halfmoon

AHHH Geeez!!! Thats gotta hurt.


----------



## magicbullet

I hope the Dr. Numbed your hand before he pushed the hooks through.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge

Holy sh!t man!!


----------



## flyingfishr

Sweet Christ, those things are deep.


----------



## wirenut

Had to call my wife to show her that Im not the only one that kind of stuff happens tsrry about the hook but atleast my wife will lay off for a little while.:toast


----------



## Last Chance

Ouch is the last of the four letter words i would have been saying.That was a long ride in like that i bet,i hope it is healing well and your back on the water soon.


----------



## David Ridenour

Dang! Hope the pain subsides quickly.


----------



## J.Sharit

Having had one removed in the top of my head, two from hands and one in my thigh I can truly feel for ya. I guess it brings new meaning to being hooked on fishing! Hope your all healed and ready to go again.:doh


----------



## RBFloat

reallycrying

Yuck!


----------



## sniper

"Put enough beers in him he wont feel a thing. Quit whinning and get back to fishing." :crying

NA I'm just messin. I bet it did hurt tho. those are some big hooks!!


----------



## croakerchoker

whats the bag limit on hand


----------



## Big Red

I FEEL YOUR PAIN!! :sick :crying :reallycrying

This was taken from the "KFS" website.

One of the worst fears of a kayak, or any other fisher, is to embed a large hook accidentally in a head, arm, or leg. However, the problem is even worse for the yak fisher who must use a paddle to get home with. If you have a hook embedded in your hand, this may be so painful as to make it virtually impossible to return to your launch site before dark. I have tried a variety of sturdy, plier-type tools with wire cutters, but none did the job of cutting thru a large fishing hook satisfactorily so that you could remove it by yourself. I began looking again this week for a pair of small bolt cutters, since the 13 or 14 inch bolt cutters that I have, although they did this job admirably, were too big to carry on a yak. I finally found what I was looking for at Lowe's-a pair of mini-bolt cutters, only 8.25 inches long, that would fit nicely into a large tackle or gear box, or in a hatch or crate. This is the Lowe's Task Force 8 inch Mini Bolt Cutter for $9.98. My test object was a 5/0 stainless steel O'Shaughnessy hook that was easily sliced and diced by this tool. Of course, the closer you can get the fulcrum point of the bolt cutter to the shaft of the hook, the easier it will be to sever it. One optimal strategy is to try and force the tip of the hook all the way thru the finger or hand so that the barb can be cut off, and the hook then backed out. Of course, this is much easier said than done, and it may take some time to find the right person to perform this operation for you!


















I have been carrying a pair of these, or simular for years. Thankfuly, I've only had to use them once.


----------



## motivator

It was a treble hook on a 16 oz diamond jig.The way it went in my hand I could not open my hand to get to the hooks.In order to get the weight off we cut the split ring with a pair of needle nose pliers.That was not smart.I think I got quiet and turned white.We eventually got a small pair of crimpers with a side cutter.Not much better but it worked.The guy suggested wrapping a string around the hook and give it a snatch!I told him it was not a brim hook and he proceeded to suggest "Snatch the hell out of it!"I thought he was crazy until I opened up the first aid kit and there was a "hook removal system" complete with detailed instructions about "giving it a good snatch."It is a T handle with a loop of string that you are supposed to wrap around the shaft of the hook andwhile applying a downward pressure give it a snatch.Needless to sayI did not tell anyone on the boatfor fear they would give it a field test.The only pain that was bad was cutting the split ring and having to leave the fish biting.On hindsight we should have fished on.I think the danger of me driving the boat while everyone else slept was greater than the chance of infection setting in before I got to the Hospital.The Dr. was great and when I told him about the hook removal system he said they would be doing surgery to fix my hand if we had tried it.Although the Dr.seemed genially concerned about infection from seawater it was not a problem and the hand was healed in about a week.


----------



## bonita dan

Glad your alright. I would have been runnin around the boat,screaming like a little girl till the rum kicked in:letsdrink


----------



## GONU

ouch!!


----------



## bigfishrookie

Wow. Those were big hooks. You can't snatch those out without serious damage.Ouch is right. Glad you're better.


----------



## hooked again

that sucks:banghead


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE

OMG that looks like it hurt bad . Wish i had a digital photo of a poor deck hand that took a 14/0 hook right in the center of the meaty part of the forearm. We were 500 miles out from port off mexico and no doctor on board besides the captain . The hook got stuck in his arm right after he gaffed a huge tuna i had caught . As he lifted the fish over the rail with the other deck hand , one of the two hooks on kite rig got stuck between a gap in the wooden rail as they pulled the fish over the rail. When the line got tight due the fish hitting the deck the other hook shot out at 100 mph into his forarm so deep it sank into the bone. After several attemps by the captain to get it out , another long range boat was contacted for help. Luck have it , there was a emergency room doctor on abord that came over via skiff to perform surgery in the galley saving our trip. The hook was removed on the spot and the deck hand actually began working again till the catain told him to take 8.


----------



## Fishforlife2

> *croakerchoker (10/8/2007)*whats the bag limit on hand


 I think it's two per person per trip


----------



## Ruskin_Raider

I've never gottena hook in the hand or any body part, but I know that I am young, and that as much as I fish, it is bound to happen. I am dreading the day. Sorry your day got ruined


----------



## mickanole

OuchI feel for you man!


----------



## SPECKDECK

Sharp hooks are good to have........................most of the time. ouch.

My buddy got a circle hook buried in his hand last year thanks to a frisky snapper.

Ended our trip early. Circle hooks do a real nasty job, but Damn, yours looks about as nasty.


----------



## fishaholic

Looks extremely painful...I once had a treble hook stuck in my leg near the shin bone from a king rig and we didn't have anything strong enough to cut through the metal and we were only about 20 miles out. On the way in, I kept ice on it to keep it numb...the ice seemed to help.

Glad to hear that you healed quickly with no complications. Probably a good idea to make sure everyone has a tetanus shot/booster.


----------



## parrothead

Glad to hear your ok. Once got a gotcha in my eyebrow, king bit off my big toe, So i feel your pain. Will you fish again ?? Heck yes !!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## crazyfire

that...is possible the worst thing that could happen....sorry that happened to ya man...better luck next time.


----------



## true-king

> *motivator (10/5/2007)*Angler "flipped the bail" and stuck rod in rod holder.


good thing the guy didn't go to cast the jig while you were holding it!


----------



## Big J

This thread made me think of this poor fellow. he caught this hookaboard our 32' blackfinduring the '07 mbgfc memorial day tourney. if anybody fished that one they would remember the 6-8ft seas. we hooked into a big wahoo and while clearing the lines, he went to put a rod in the rocket launchers and with the lure dangling from the end, it swung and caught him in the ear. we wrapped some electrical tape around the barb, lubed it with some ointment, and just worked it back out. it could have been alot worse, but we all still found humor in it.


----------



## Stressless

Dang :baby just a flesh wound....



:bowdown for even posting it - OUCH!!



:letsdrink

Stressless


----------



## JOHNJOHN205

title of thread says it all 

ouch


----------



## Travis Gill

We had someone get a big diamond jig through their ear when we ran charters. Told everyone be careful when you get close to the top or it will fly out, well this guy found out the hard way, flew out of the water and straight through his ear!


----------



## Bill Me

Hey, that guy won the "Fisherman of the Ear" Award!!!:doh


----------



## duckhuntinsailor

Motivator, that looks like it sucked.....

If you got any jigs you'll no longer be needing I'll take em..oke


----------



## Brad King

this thread is making me wanna:sick


----------



## konz

> *parrothead (10/18/2007)*Glad to hear your ok. Once got a gotcha in my eyebrow, king bit off my big toe, So i feel your pain. Will you fish again ?? Heck yes !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Scott




A king bit off your big toe!!!!!!!! Holy sh!t.....note to self........where shoes next time king fishing


----------

